# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) مخطط مسار زر البور لجهاز نوكيا Nokia C2-02

## ameerl

*زر التشغيل بور نوكيا    Nokia C2-02 power button ways  *

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم حبيبي

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

__

----------


## محمدالملحم



----------


## modo

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## shereffone

تسلم يا ريس

----------


## ايهابو

الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## abdeali

الف شكررررررررررررر

----------


## محمود المصرى

تسلم

----------


## ايهابو

تسلم ايديك ياملك

----------

